# wilkerson boy"s kennels....putting the smack down



## rob keck (Feb 1, 2011)

here go boys ,,,i"m putting this on for some good buddies of mine  ,,32 down ,out of 2 days of running ,,,,ran 31 out of 32 and jumped 34......non/stop running dogs was never down more than 5 min on between races.....best hunt of the year so far!!!!!!!!!

dogs are jd breed 
and twin pine jed
i have some of the dogs bothers and sisters anybody else have any of this line ?????


----------



## sljones (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW!! That's a tailgate. We don't have that many rabbits in our entire county.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes sir that's a truck load! I have some of that blood in my kennel. Some fine folks and hounds for sure! Sure do miss seeing them since they moved and I stopped field trialing.


----------



## bonafide (Feb 1, 2011)

Man....that's fine!  We worked to get five last Saturday...congrats!


----------



## 281 (Feb 1, 2011)

i have some of that j.d. blood .bobby and wayne two fine fellows


----------



## rob keck (Feb 1, 2011)

281 said:


> i have some of that j.d. blood .bobby and wayne two fine fellows



yes they are some fine fellows,,,,i enjoy hunting with them


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (Feb 1, 2011)

Good hunt Fellows!


----------



## bigbarrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Man i bet that was alot of fun!!! Congrats those are some fine looking hounds!


----------



## Cottontail (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats. Mr Bobby on some fine hunting! (KILLING SPREE) Im lucky enough to own a male straight out of J.D. as you know aint making them no more so i feel lucky! Yall going to the Newborn hunt this weekend or Alabama State hunt ?


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tell Donnie and Bobby to smile next time.


----------



## rob keck (Feb 1, 2011)

probably newborn or going rabbit hunting


----------



## rob keck (Feb 1, 2011)

Beagler282 said:


> Tell Donnie and Bobby to smile next time.



there to cool to smile...lol


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 1, 2011)

That fella in the GA sweatshirt looks like a dog trader i got a couple dogs from at the flea market 1 time.They purdy good meat hounds!


----------



## big wheel (Feb 1, 2011)

way to go fellas good hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Faithrider (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome hunt I hear about days like that maybe one day I will get in on some of that kind of action!l


----------



## p&y finally (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats a pile of rabbits!
Super hunt!


----------



## briarbuster (Feb 1, 2011)

Good hunt!!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats a hunt right there, well for better words you can say they went killin!...lol


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't think there's that many rabbits in "both" of the 2 hunt clubs I'm in!  You are blessed.  Great hunting!


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 1, 2011)

Man Rob, can you imagine how many rabbits would've Been on your tail gate if the BOO-DOG had been there --------------- O N E


----------



## canecutter1 (Feb 2, 2011)

nice hunt, thats a pile of rabbits


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 2, 2011)

I think we used to field trial with them guys,down at Snapping Shoals Beagle Club.Looks like a very good couple of days hunting.
Congrats.


----------



## rob keck (Feb 2, 2011)

mlandrum said:


> Man Rob, can you imagine how many rabbits would've Been on your tail gate if the BOO-DOG had been there --------------- O N E



i know preacher ...but it would have been a short one rabbit...lol...i got some pics to put on here i went through all my photos lastnight ,well i found some where we killed 20-40-a day and alot of 10-15 days....great times and good dog work....


----------



## Dreamer69 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thats a tailgate full of rabbits there for sure.. awesome hunt there.. That kind of hunting will get anybody hooked.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice hunt Donnie I see u got ole Slappin Shoals Wilkerson with ya


----------



## beagler34 (Feb 2, 2011)

Good hunt fella's ,yep ole wilkerson boys helped me get started with beagles and a bunch of others as well,some top notch guys.


----------



## doss7 (Feb 2, 2011)

yep ol big bobby fine fella . great friend to have!


----------



## TRKbeagles (Feb 2, 2011)

nice hunt. i got 1 with twin pine blood. hard huntin, fast dog.


----------



## Corey (Feb 3, 2011)

I have the sister to that Red dog on the first pc  

Also have a Twin Pines dog from Curtis- ga


----------



## fireretriever (Feb 4, 2011)

Wack-em and stack-em aint just a duck hunting thing is it? Looks like yall had a blast just remember to save some for next year.


----------

